# Modifications to Autotrail Cheyenne



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

We have just bought a 2008 Autotrail Cheyenne 840D. We love the van but it has been fairly heavily customised by the previous owner. We are carefully considering how to rectify some of these modifications. The most obvious one is the island bed which he has altered - I suspect he was a big guy and he has changed the orientation of the bed so that you sleep across the width of the van. In doing this, he has removed both wardrobes either side of the island bed and the bedside cupboards with drawers are still in place under the new bed! 
We have decided after long consideration not to re-instate it as it was but to keep it this way as it leaves more floor space in front of the bed as you come into the bedroom. We are going to remove the quadrant cupboard from the right hand corner and fit it above the other quadrant in the opposite corner, then build a wardrobe across the right hand side to include hanging space and shelves, with bi-fold doors with a mirror attached.
I am interested in people's views on this ...
There are various other changes to this van - the removal of the left-hand bench seat has been replaced by two seats with a table between. (This has affected us being able to store only one large gas bottles but created two good storage cupboards underneath to store shoes etc)
However, we bought the van knowing all these challenges and we are happy to do them in case you are all wondering why did we buy it!
I am not keen on the view of the cab when seated in the lounge in the evening. Has anyone put a curtain track across between the cab and seating area? If so, what sort of track would be used?
Worst of all for me (as `SWMBO') the upholstery is in DARK GREEN LEATHER... oh dear.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You can either put a curtain "wire" across or a pole fixed at either end and supported in the middle and fit heavy duty lined curtains like the ones you would fit on a pole. Heavy duty lined will keep some of the cold out from the cab area.

What do you think of the black wheels?


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Black wheels on Cheyenne*

Aaah - you obviously know the van well! Was it yours perchance or do you know the previous owner? We love the black wheels but my husband wants to make them more visible by putting extenders on the axle.
Thanks for the advice!
re the cab cold air - we can't close the blinds properly together as the rear view mirror is in the way. An elastic band does the trick but isn't very pretty! 
On the offchance, do you know where the hot and cold drain-off valves are? Also are we to assume there is no spare wheel for this model?
Another query on the water tank level - it always shows full when it's empty!
We have only driven it back from the dealer and have been playing since until we do our trial run the weekend after this.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Yes I do know the van and its previous owner, not me. We are members of the same owners club. I last saw it at Malvern, where he sold it on site to a dealer.
Re the cab blinds, they will close, there are little cut outs in the blinds that retract when they meet the mirror, you do have to swivel the mirror slightly, but they do close.
Cold or fresh water drain is off side rear just under the skirt and is a blue tap. Hot water or boiler drain is under the bed next to the boiler and is a yellow lever, just lift it and the boiler will drain down.
There were no spare wheels with the Cheyenne range in the 2008 model year. I do have a spare wheel carrier for that model if you are interested. It fits under the rear end and is made by Alko. You could buy a cheap steel wheel for use in emergency.
The water tank indicators are usually ok, its the waste water that is pretty useless, it gets stuck with all the rubbish that's in there.
The freshwater should indicate 100 if it's between 75 - 100% full
75% if it's 50 - 75% full, 50% if is 15 - 50% full and 25% if it's between empty and 25% full.
If you need any more info, just ask. I am in Spain now so WiFI is a bit as and when until I get to Marjal on the 7th December. so replys may be slow until then.
Enjoy the van!
Have a look at www.atoc.info


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Black wheels on Cheyenne*

Thank you so much for the info. Also very informative in view of the fact that we are the ones who bought it at Malvern late on Sunday! (no, wine didn't play a part!) Believe me, thats not the story we got from the dealer who has turned out to be less than honest to put it mildly. The perils of salesmen! Several lies later we almost pulled out of the deal on pick-up (he was away in Vegas!) 
He told us that the cushions to make up the bed in living area were 'somewhere' , (no) he told us there was a satnav in the system (no). Endless other things he promised weren't true. It's obvious now you've told me that he didn't actually have a knowledge of the van at all. He said it had been on his drive for ages and he wanted to get rid! He said his firm had done all the alterations - not true of course. He mentioned the towbar is a special one - it had towed a jag? Haha but there is no paperwork for that.
A very good friend builds luxury boats and he's going to sort us out re bedroom alterations. Not to worry, we fully intend to create a masterpiece, its ours now and maybe we'll meet up with you one day - you'll definitely see us coming with our black wheels!!

I hope you don't mind me asking you questions from time to time as we are old die-hard hymer vanners and know NOTHING about our new van. Not even sure if we'll ever be able to reverse it down our lane now we've got it in!
Have a lovely time in Spain, we are planning for Portugal shortly after Chrsitmas!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
No problem, feel free to PM me anytime with any queries.
You are correct the dealer has no idea e.g. there are no cushions in the standard Cheyenne to make up the front bed and I doubt if the last owner had any made up for it. He was a single guy and would have no use for another bed.
Also that model did not come with a sat nav, unless it was another mod or improvement by the owner.
He also did not own a JAG! IIRC he did tow a small car.
I hope you get it how you want it before you set off on your travels in the New Year.
Take care and enjoy it.


----------

